# adding foreign language dictionaries to Illustrator CS3



## ldoubled (Mar 18, 2009)

wanted to know if this were possible, as maybe a plugin or something? if so, can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## edadams (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi

You should be able to specify language in the character palette, if not showing then just use the 'show options' and choose your language you need. Spell check should then check spelling in the correct language.
http://livedocs.adobe.com/en_US/Ill...WS714a382cdf7d304e7e07d0100196cbc5f-63e3.html

Ed


----------

